# Installing Interior door at bottom of stairs



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

You will need something to attach the drywall to. A little 2' high wall with a couple of studs would be easy.

Can you post pictures of the area


----------



## mcvane (Mar 19, 2007)

Here are some pics so you can see how it looks.


----------

